# RAM auslesen



## galdasc (18. April 2002)

hi

kann man mit vb bestimmte speicherstellen aus dem RAM auslesen bzw. verändern?? wenn ja, wie?

thx

-/cu\-


----------



## xtrem (20. April 2002)

Hosa,

habe schonmal sowas gelesen .... guck einfach mal auf http://www.activevb.de/vb/index.html vieleicht findest du was ...

gruß xtrem
;-]


----------



## Daniel Toplak (20. April 2002)

Es gibt da eine API-Funktion CopyMemory(), mit der hat man die Möglichkeit einen Speicherbereich zu kopieren. Aber grundlegend ist VB net so gut geeignet um auf bestimmte Speicherbereiche zuzugreifen. Da ist C/C++ um welten besser, denn da kann man sich ja bekanntlich mit Zeigern abgeben.

Gruss Homer
P.S. die Funktion braucht natürlich auch Zeiger, aber das geht in VB schon irgendwie.


----------

